# acclimation



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

my question is how long do i let fish and coral acclimate for and how do i do it is it the same as freshwater


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

all sw and fw fish follow the same acclimation process. let their baggies float in your own tank water for a good 30-45 minutes. this helps get the bags temp. equal to your own tanks to prevent shock. helps to add a small amount of water from your own tank to the baggie, but never water from the baggie to the tank. corals and inverts take on a slow drip acclimation process, requiring you to slowly add water from your tank to the baggie, this can take anywhere from 2-4 hours, maybe more.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Also allow the corals time to adjust to Metal halides intense lighting (if you have them)


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

how would i do that


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Put the corals at the bottom of your tank and slowly over a couple of days raise them to the position in the tank you were you want them to be.
Likewise the MH if you can, raise them higher & then bring them back down slowly


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

alright tell me if im right or wrong i let the corals acclimate for 2 to 4 hours then take them out of the bag place at bottom of tank rise up and down slowly (how many times). then after that i can glue them in place


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

heres the light im getttin it will be a 55 gallon tank http://www.championlighting.com/product.php?productid=20303&cat=633&page=1


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi 

The lights you are getting are T5's which are heaps better than normal T8's, but they are not Metal Halides which can burn your corals if they are not slowly introduced to the high intensity light they produce

I myself would still have them start off on the bottom & bring them up to level in the tank were you want them to finally be (the time it takes you to achieve this is up to you, personally I would take several days to do this, no need to rush it)

Hope this helps


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

yes it helped very much thank you also i just watched a video of drip acclimation i thought that was pretty cool do u know if this is affective not for corals just for fish or is the bag float for 45 minutes with water in it more effective


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

The drip feed method is really only for corals 

As tangyman has already said--------



> all sw and fw fish follow the same acclimation process. let their baggies float in your own tank water for a good 30-45 minutes. this helps get the bags temp. equal to your own tanks to prevent shock. helps to add a small amount of water from your own tank to the baggie, but never water from the baggie to the tank. corals and inverts take on a slow drip acclimation process, requiring you to slowly add water from your tank to the baggie, this can take anywhere from 2-4 hours, maybe more.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

wow i completely read over that thank everyone for all the help i hope to setup up this tank by the 4th of july so ill try and get some pics when its done.

thanks again


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your pictures


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

good luck with that


----------

